# Legal advice



## J0hndyer (Jun 28, 2013)

We sold a house in central Portugal Nearly 2 years ago and are still owed 35,000 from the sale. The escritora was agreed between both party's that 35,000 e
would be paid after 6 months of signing escritora. This was never paid.
We have been waiting for a court case but this never seems to happen.
We relied on this money to live on,and now find ourselves without funds.
We have legal aid,but get nowhere.
we now find out that a Penhora 
was put on the house from what looks like a friend,which now means we cant do one,our lawyer failed to get one in first. can anyone advice we are desperate.
John Dyer


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you saying that the Penhora was put in place by a friend of the new house owner to effectively block you doing same?

If this is case they certainly know what they're doing and your Lawyer doesn't, he should have proceeded with this as soon as money wasn't paid as wheels of justice turn very slowly here it would seem your only recourse would be further advice from a new legal team as to whether this current Penhora could be overturned to allow you to proceed


----------



## J0hndyer (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for your input.We should of been paid 35,000 Feb 2012,we expected the lawyer to do all she could,but so slow.The good thing we do have Legal aid,but to get any help elsewhere they want money up front which we don't have that.

Regards and thank-you John Dyer


----------

